# Micro Terrain Titans



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Does qanyone have a Terrain Titan ?

I just bought one yesterady for my first RC car. I kow it's funny for you RC veterans but that's a big step for a slot car guy.

How good are these things. It's awkward right now.

I understand that after the battery goes you toss the car out . Is that so ?

Thx Gonzo


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

-------


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

From the Toys R Us web site:

_Product Description
Awesome micro-vehicle with all terrain drive! Rear trailing arm suspension and coil front suspension. The Terrain Titan has 2 speeds, fast and faster! *It only takes 50 seconds to re-charge* this cool car with a 4 minute play time. With full directional control and unique Off Road Capability that has never been seen before in a micro vehicle!_ 

If I remember from the TV add, it recharges from the controller. I assume you can change the 3 AAA batteries in the controller, that will keep the buggy charged. Also it looks like they use the same battery as the ZipZaps internally.


----------



## lil joe2 (Dec 6, 2009)

all4fun said:


> You may want to go back to slot cars. And also, try spell checking.


 You never make spelling mistakes? :freak:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sure hope You 2 know each other


----------

